# "A Hunt Above" Youth Deer Hunt



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

We at "A Hunt Above" had the opportunity to take a young man named Brandon on a whitetail deer hunt. This hunt was in memory of Brett LaRoe.
Brett was born December 11, 1988 and passed away on Monday, September 21, 2009 at the age of 20. Brett was an outgoing young man who loved his family and friends. He was an avid outdoorsman whose passion was hunting and fishing. He had such a caring spirit and would give the shirt off his back to anyone in need. Brett was also a prankster with a great sense of humor. His presence will be dearly missed by all who knew and loved him. 
The family tribute: "Brett always wore a smile on his face that could light up a room, melt a heart or instill trust in such a way that spoke volumes about his character. Brett loved to hunt and fish, spend time with his friends and most of all spend time with family. Brett always had the ability to make anyone laugh or smile â€¦ he is loved and will be missed."
So, we at "A Hunt Above" were honored to do this trip in Brett's memory.

Brandon is 15 years old and is in remission from Hodgkin's lymphoma cancer. Brandon is in the 10th grade and is the back up kicker for his football team. Brandon enjoys football, hunting and fishing, but really enjoys soccer. He enjoys soccer so much, that the day he had surgery to remove a 6 X 6 centimeter mass from his neck, and he made it to his teams Division II State Championship. When word got around that Brandon showed up for the game, kids from other teams and strangers all gathered and prayed with Brandon. Brandon ended up scoring four goals that day to help his team to victory. Brandon's mom said "When a complete stranger will come up and pray with you, that's a good thing."
Brandon gives all the credit for his recovery to God. Brandon said "God put me on this earth to do what I have to do, to play soccer and teach other people about God."

Meet Brandon:









Well, God was on this trip with Brandon and along with everyone else who helped on this hunt.
Mike Macko (Director of "A Hunt Above") met Brandon and his dad (Danny) early Saturday morning. Also joining us was James Bell ("A Hunt Above"), Chuck Bagwell ("A Hunt Above") and Chuck's son Aaron, whom was being mentored by Mike Macko. We arrived at our guest Dan Robinson's place, Anevay ( an Indian word for "superior place") around 5 AM and did the usual meet and greet. It wasn't long before it was time to head to the stand. That morning Brandon and his dad, along with James who was filming this hunt, went to their stand location. The morning was uneventful as no deer made any presence. That afternoon Brandon tried his luck fishing in Dan's well stocked lake. Brandon did catch a few small ones.










The Group:










After a nice lunch it was time to head out for the evening hunt. Brandon sat patiently in the stand waiting on the deer to show. After thinking the evening would go on without the opportunity to get a chance to harvest a deer, there were 3 deer spotted. Brandon got a little nervous and took steady aim. It was getting late and it was time to make the shot. Brandon put an excellent shot on a 100 pound doe at 140 yards. This was Brandon's first deer harvest. He was so excited. He said that God had his hand on the bullet and guided it to a clean and ethical shot.










We went and picked Brandon and his deer up and return to camp for pictures and high fives. Brandon was nick named the "Silent Assassin".



















After taking care of the deer we all enjoyed a fantastic dinner cooked by the camp chief Monty Blount.

We at "A Hunt Above" would like to thank all the donors who made this trip happen, especially friends and family of Brett LaRoe, and a dear friend of "A Hunt Above", Veronica Viner, whose son is also in remission from Hodgkin's lymphoma.

We also would like to thank Dan Robinson and his helpers for a fantastic time on his place.

We would like to continue to pray for Brandon and John Viner to continue to be in remission and beat this cancer.
We would also like to continue our prayers for Brett LaRoe's family and friends.


----------

